# موقع رائع يشرح تطبيقات الطاقة الشمسية



## Ahmed algadi (22 سبتمبر 2013)

موقع رائع لطبيقات الطاقة الشمسية :

http://www.builditsolar.com/index.htm


----------



## el_shaer1 (28 أبريل 2014)

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر حمداً طيباً كريماً


----------



## وادي الصدر (31 أغسطس 2014)

انت الرائع يااحمد


----------



## gilleone1 (5 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا على هذا المجهود​


----------



## belgacem88 (13 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (26 مارس 2015)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (26 مارس 2015)

موقع رائع جدا جدا وانت اروع


----------



## safa aldin (20 يونيو 2020)

موقع رائع جدا بارك الله فيك


----------

